# Walnut Topper /Cherry shank



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I posted the topper when I finished carving it but I just got it mounted on a cherry shank. Finishing with tung oil and will do a para cord rap grip with a turks head at top and bottom of the grip.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Sits well,l very nice transition I have yet to see a stick finished with para cord grip on it.in the UK


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I will post a picture when it is done.,


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I suppose the par cord grip isn't very popular here . none of our local stick makers have done one and haven't seen any at a show.

I imagine there not very good if there very wet and could cause problems with the shank. But no doubt our American friends will put me right. I take it that the par cord doesn't absorb water


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

para cord is used on hiking shafts, Also ax handles and knife handles. It is basically nylon cord. weather does not effect it much and it wares well When I us the para cord I use the 3/32 or 2.38 small cord. Less bulky look to it. Nice it is on the stick I poor boiling water over it and it contracts the nylon tightens us on the stick more than you can do by hand. here are a couple of you tubes.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsBCdsHJIcs


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

As I use a braided paracord lanyard on practically all my hiking sticks I am looking forward to seeing the end result of the paracord grip.

Randy, isn't that piece the Templar Knight?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Could be Mark. This is one I just started carving and he was what I ended up with. I enjoy just starting with a thought. Not so much a plan and seeing were the wood takes me. Sometimes it comes up firewood.


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

the paracord is a really handy addition to a stick , it can come in handy at anytime whilst hiking in the outdoors .


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Finished the rap today. It has been years sense I last did one of these. Not the thing for old hands. I going pay tomorrow. But I like the way it came out.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

The grip has added to the look of the stick, a perfect match, well done Randy well worth the pain.


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

the wrap compliments the stick very well . looks very nice.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice job


----------

